# MeteoAlerta.com - Novo site Português



## ajrebelo (5 Out 2008 às 01:04)

boas

É com muito gosto que venho dar a noticia da abertura de uma nova página de meteorologia.

www.MeteoAlerta.com

Foram  muitos meses de testes, trabalhos, parcerias para no final apresentar uma página inovadora, atenta às novidades e necessidades da nossa comunidade.

A página vai estar a ser actualizada constantemente, espero que gostem.

abraços


----------



## iceworld (5 Out 2008 às 01:24)

PARABÈNS pelo excelente trabalho


----------



## *Dave* (5 Out 2008 às 11:28)

Um excelente trabalho, PARABÉNS


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2008 às 11:44)

Uau!... Que trabalho fantástico! Muitos Parabéns


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2008 às 12:42)

Gostei do novo site está muito fixe  agora venha tempestades para caçadas e transmissões em directo


----------



## storm (5 Out 2008 às 13:00)

Parabéns , a parte de previsão está muito boa, tudo reunido num só sitio, está um trabalho excelente


----------



## João Soares (5 Out 2008 às 13:10)

Belo trabalho, *AJRebelo*

Vou seguir com muita atençao o teu site


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2008 às 14:33)

Parabéns pelo teu site, é para seguir com atenção.


----------



## vitamos (6 Out 2008 às 09:33)

Ainda não explorado totalmente (apenas uma visita "diagonaL") mas posso desde já dizer que o grafismo está bom e os conteúdos, daquilo que observei, parecem-me bastante adequados ao objectivo do site!

Estão de parabéns


----------



## Perfect Storm (6 Out 2008 às 10:58)

Após uma rapida pesquisa, gostei imenso Quando estiver a 100% vai ser certamente uma excelente ferramenta de analise e observação.

Parabéns pelo excelente trabalho


----------



## ecobcg (6 Out 2008 às 11:53)

Parabéns!
Já adicionei aos Favoritos!!


----------



## mocha (7 Out 2008 às 14:32)

parabens  mais uma pra adicionar aos favorites


----------



## Kraliv (7 Out 2008 às 17:37)

Boas,




Parabéns por mais uma iniciativa


----------



## psm (7 Out 2008 às 17:49)

Exelente site de meteorologia ,meus parabens.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Out 2008 às 19:13)

Está muito bom, parabéns a toda a equipa do http://www.meteoalerta.com/


----------



## olheiro (8 Out 2008 às 23:34)

Parabéns por esse novo espaço dedicado à Meteorologia. O Grafismo é de muito bom gosto e a abordagem é inovadora. Que este novo site seja um êxito absoluto são os meus votos sinceros. Para toda a equipa sem excepção.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Out 2008 às 00:52)

Muitos parabens continuem pois esta espetacular


----------



## Nuno (9 Out 2008 às 00:58)

Tive a oportunidade de acompanhar o crescimento do site desde o seu inicio. Foi feito e continua a ser um excelente trabalho a ser desempenhado, só tenho a dar os meus Parabéns, pois esta uma belo trabalho, e uma excelente iniciativa original e inovadora. Este projecto tem pernas para andar, e tu sabes Rebelo que podes contar comigo para o que for preciso.

Abraço


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2008 às 01:33)

Boa iniciativa, o site está muito bom Parabens


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Nov 2008 às 23:54)

boas

O site Meteoalerta faz este dia 5 um mês de existência, esta equipa alegra-se de informar que o volume de visitas foi completamente superior ao esperado numa fase inicial, não queria deixar de vir aqui dar uma palavra de agradecimento  ao meteopt  pelo total apoio a este projecto, como a todos aqueles que nos visitam. 

Todos os dias temos trabalhado para melhorar o Meteoalerta, neste mês novas parcerias foram conseguidas para que o produto final seja o mais desejado, espero que continuem a visitar o site.

Não deixem de passar pelas nossas noticias  pois são actualizadas diariamente.

Um forte abraço a todos 

Equipa Meteoalerta


----------



## HotSpot (5 Nov 2008 às 12:20)

Como deves imaginar, eu sou um dos seguidores assíduos do MeteoAlerta. 

Muito bom o vosso trabalho e o site está cada vez melhor.

Mas podemos sempre melhorar mais e nada melhor que uma estação online aí em Sesimbra a debitar dados no site.

Fica a sugestão


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 20:07)

Tenho acompanhado o site e tenho de vos dar os parabéns por esta iniciativa. 
Falta apenas construir certas páginas que ainda estão em branco, mas destaco de forma positiva a página das previsões.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 21:32)

O MeteoAlerta está muito bom, tenho acompanhado o site de vez em quando, mas as vezes que lá foi gostei muito.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2008 às 22:18)

Site porreiraço, boa condensação de informação e a sua respectiva divulgação


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Dez 2008 às 00:02)

boas

Já temos a  primeira estação meteorológica disponível no nosso site. 

Esta estação está situada nas Olaias em Lisboa, a estação é uma Oregon 928 nx e estamos neste momento a construir uma pagina detalhada sobre a estação com fotos e vídeos da montagem. 

para já fica aqui o link

Notícias

abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Mai 2009 às 23:55)

Boas

Meteoalerta tem novo design.

Foi construída uma nova página melhorada, a nível gráfico, de navegação e de gestão, para que toda a informação chegue em melhores condições ao público.

Esta nova plataforma permite também avançar com projectos em desenvolvimento, de uma forma mais simples e com maior profissionalismo.

Ao registar-se no Meteoalerta terá acesso a áreas privadas (stormchasing, webcam) e  registos de dados das nossas estações meteorológicas.

A equipa espera que as melhorias sejam do seu agrado, aguardando sugestões do público, para melhorar e inovar.

abraços


----------



## ferreirinha47 (16 Mai 2009 às 08:10)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Meteoalerta tem novo design.
> 
> ...



Bons dias, alegremente supreendido com esta nossa nova página, muito bem e acessecivel, parabens


----------



## Knyght (16 Mai 2009 às 14:05)

Parabens estás simplemente, muito fixe


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Mai 2009 às 20:20)

*meteoalerta!*
Estive agora por lá e está fantabuloso!
Tem um look Bonito, sofisticado, é intuitivo; enfim, está bem mais apelativo.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2009 às 22:33)

ajrebelo disse:


> Ao registar-se no Meteoalerta terá acesso a áreas privadas (stormchasing, webcam) e  registos de dados das nossas estações meteorológicas.



Registado! 

Um design bem mais apelativo, com informação mais explicita e de maior facilidade de navegação.

Gostei!


----------



## mocha (17 Mai 2009 às 21:03)

Tambem ja me registei, bom trabalho


----------



## ACalado (17 Mai 2009 às 22:09)

Parabéns o site esta 5 estrelas


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mai 2009 às 16:42)

No passado dia 9 de Maio, sábado, foi relatada a ocorrência de um fenómeno pouco reportado e documentado no território nacional, na zona de Coruche, Ribatejo.
Das observações efectuadas com o radar Doppler de Coruche/Cruz do Leão (C/CL), estações de superfície (Coruche e Alvega) e aerológicas (radiossondagem de Lisboa, 12UTC) e dos elementos apurados pela consulta de fotos e filme a que tivémos acesso (fonte: *MeteoAlerta*) e de uma descrição, foi possível concluir que:
a) parte da Estremadura, Ribatejo e Alto Alentejo foram afectados por uma perturbação convectiva de mesoescala, organizada linearmente, com uma frente de rajada associada, já observável com o radar de C/CL pelas 14:30UTC;
b) a referida frente de rajada intensificou-se pelas 15UTC, provavelmente devido à ocorrência de um microburst entre as 14:50 e as 15:10 UTC; 
c) na sequência da sua intensificação, pelo escoamento de outflow imposto pelo referido microburst, a circulação de tipo vórtice de eixo horizontal, habitual neste tipo de fenómenos, tornou-se mais forte e começou a ser suficiente para manter na sua circulação detritos de solo, que a tornaram particularmente visível (ver imagem);
d) observações de superfície evidenciam rajadas da ordem de 75Km/h à passagem da frente de rajada pela estação de Coruche;
e) uma análise do campo Doppler tridimensional obtido com o referido radar, permite observar a progressão do referido outflow, com frente de rajada na dianteira e reconhecimento da estrutura de circulação contornante associada; no entanto, por se tratar de fenómenos de muito reduzida escala espacial, não foi possível identificar com radar a circulação que se tornou observável na zona por algumas pessoas.
f) por vezes, neste tipo de fenómeno, é observada a presença de vórtices de eixo vertical relativamente intensos, de aspecto similar à dos dust devil (embora de génese distinta), habitualmente designados por gustnado. No presente caso, no entanto, as fotos, filme e descrições recolhidas, não permitiram evidenciar esse tipo de fenómeno.

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## psm (19 Mai 2009 às 17:02)

GRANDE SITE!!

Meus parabens aos autores de terem feito um site dedicado à exclusividade da procura de fenomos relacionados com a meteorologia, e ao tempo que perdem de andar de monte em monte, de planice em planice, na busca destes maravilhosos fenomonos que mais NINGUEM em Portugal os filma, e que nos dão ao conhecimento aos portugueses deles mesmos, algo pioneiro no nosso pais!


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Jun 2009 às 17:20)

Boas

Chat Meteoalerta já disponível

O MeteoAlerta já tem disponível, uma nova ferramenta de comunicação. 

Foi criada uma sala de conversação ( Chat MeteoAlerta ) para que todos os utilizadores registados possam falar entre si, de uma forma simples e rápida, sem ter de instalar qualquer tipo de software no seu computador.

Efectue o registo na nossa página e começe já a utilizar esta ferramenta de comunicação.

Abraços


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jun 2009 às 21:00)

olá...

Numa primeira análise, acho o projecto mais completo, mais apelativo cuja afluência irá determinar o grau de sucesso.


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Jun 2009 às 12:41)

Boas

Sim José, a afluência é muito importante, mas acho que irá ser de picos, até fazer a casa  

Eu não coloquei o livre acesso,  porque quero ter alguma seriedade e controlo nas conversas, para que não se torne desagradável para algumas pessoas.

O chat foi também criado para que nas nossas caçadas possamos ter um local onde informar mais rapidamente, o que estamos a ver, onde nos encontramos , etc, e aí sim acho que a afluência será maior.

Abraços


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 09:03)

Já me registei há bastante tempo atrás, acho que em Abril...

Este site não é de 5estrelas, nem de 6, nem de 7,mas pelo menos de 8...


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Set 2009 às 12:17)

Boas







Entrevista dia 25, (sexta-feira), às 12:30h na Rádio Sesimbra.

Vai ser transmitido em directo uma entrevista sobre o Meteoalerta,

estão por isso, desde já, convidados a assistir a esta entrevista

que irá decorrer pelas 12:30h na Rádio de Sesimbra FM na frequência

103,9 MHz.

Abraços


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Set 2009 às 17:45)

*De ouvidos colados à frequência estarei atento!*


----------



## Agreste (24 Set 2009 às 22:28)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A rádio está na net?


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Set 2009 às 23:18)

Boas

Sim Agreste existe um site na net que transmite uma serie de rádios 

http://www.radio.com.pt/APR.ROLI.Portal/RadioList.aspx

Basta escolheres Sesimbra FM, e clicar na coluna.

Abraços


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2009 às 23:27)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Sim Agreste existe um site na net que transmite uma serie de rádios
> 
> ...



Infelizmente a essa hora devo estar numa aula. 

A ver se alguém consegue gravar e depois disponibilizar a entrevista, para que depois eu, e todos aqueles que não tiverem a possibilidade de ouvir em directo, possamos ouvir depois. E que fique para a história. 


Boa sorte *Meteoalerta*!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Set 2009 às 23:35)

Eu também deverei estar a sair de uma aula. Ainda levo um tempinho até casa...

Mas decerto alguém gravará para depois ouvir.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2009 às 10:49)

Eu vou tentar gravar a entrevista, com os meus instrumentos de puro amador, leia-se, _as colunas de som do computador e o microfone_.

Se ficar com uma qualidade aceitável, certamente que partilharei!


----------



## ecobcg (25 Set 2009 às 12:28)

Bolas.... é só no meu pc que se ouve mal ou a emissão está mesmo má??!!!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2009 às 12:31)

A emissão neste momento não está muito famosa, não.

De qualquer forma, já tenho tudo preparado! Que comece!


----------



## ecobcg (25 Set 2009 às 13:01)

Parabéns ajrebelo!!
Bela entrevista! Excelente promoção da meteorologia amadora (se calhar já não tão amadora como isso)!!!

Força no vosso excelente projecto!!!


----------



## vitamos (25 Set 2009 às 13:27)

Não obstante o nervosismo inicial, a entrevista correu muito bem!

Gostei bastante  Parabéns Meteoalerta!


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2009 às 13:34)

Olá, boa tarde em especial ao nosso amigo *Rebelo* que está de parabéns!

Segui atentamente a emissão apesar da recepção do sinal (FM) não estar a 100% (até há algum tempo atrás ouvia-se perfeitamente!) gravei estes 30 minutos de uma conversa bastante agradável no meu editor de som para mais tarde recordar! 

Rebelo, confesso que fiquei assustado com o teu nervosismo inicial mas pouco depois o teu entusiasmo suplantou esse estado. 
Devido à responsabilidade inerente ao facto de teres sido ouvido por muita gente, acredito que não tenha sido fácil, mas correu tudo muito bem; a coerência e determinação estavam lá o que foi muito importante. 

Mais uma vez muitos parabéns e muito sucesso na continuidade dos projectos que apresentaste.


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2009 às 20:56)

Parabéns pela entrevista e logo dois membros nestes dias a serem requisitados a dar testemunho deste interesse pela meteo é bom sinal.
Espero que tenha inspirado outras pessoas a despertar pelo menos a curiosidade de saber um pouco mais sobre a meteorologia. 
Com certeza um bom começo, e acredito que o deves ter sugerido, fazer uma visita ao vosso site MeteoAlerta.com, com os videos e fotos das caçadas deixarão muitas pessoas impressionadas pelos fenómenos e pela qualidade com que foram capturadas.. e tudo em Portugal.


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2009 às 21:47)

Ah!! Muito bem Rebelo!! 

Já tive oportunidade de ouvir a entrevista, e que grande entrevista. Até fiquei orgulhoso de ti! 

Mais um passo dado no mundo dos "aficionados pela meteorologia"!
Parabéns e obrigado!




> _- No domingo na previsão não está a aparecer qualquer precipitação..
> - Mas vai haver muita._


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Set 2009 às 22:47)

Não tive oportunidade de te ouvir rebelo  

Mas espero que coloques a gravação no site MeteoAlerta

Parabens... és um gajo muito á frente


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Set 2009 às 23:30)

Boas

Bem como era de esperar, eu estava mais nervoso que nunca ou melhor, o ataque de pânico que me deu no inicio de entrevista foi o maior  destes 33 anos de vida. 

Estar em directo para tanta gente durante tanto tempo, não é fácil e até acho que depois de um inicio mais tremido, a entrevista até correu bem.

Agora com mais calma, melhorava muita coisa, mas acho que o essencial foi dito.

Aqui fica a entrevista dividida em 3 partes porque a duração foi mais ou menos de 30 minutos, bastante para quem não tem experiência de rádio.

Espero que gostem  





Obrigado a todos pelos comentários.

Abraços


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 00:05)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Bem como era de esperar, eu estava mais nervoso que nunca ou melhor, o ataque de pânico que me deu no inicio de entrevista foi o maior  destes 33 anos de vida.
> 
> ...



A entrevista até correu bem, mas no ínicio via-se que estavas muito nervoso.


----------



## Henrique (26 Set 2009 às 03:34)

Não pude ouvir a emissão em directo. Só de pensar que estava a perder um momento importante naquela hora (mesmo que seja possível recordar), ia-me dando uma coisinha má.
 Bem, escusado será dizer qual foi a primeira coisa que fiz quando cheguei a casa...
Ouvi como se fosse em directo.
 Surpreendeste-me bastante com a fluidez, que mesmo nervoso, foste capaz de transmitir durante a entrevista. 
 O que custou foram só os primeiros momentos em que pensavas, com alguma lucidez, na quantidade de ouvidos atentos que te escutavam, afinal não são todos os dias que falamos para um publico tão vasto quanto este. Se fosse comigo acho que a entrevista seriam 30 minutos de silêncio após ter tido um ataque de nervos nos primeiros segundos . 
 Parabéns por este grande passo que nos enche de orgulho.


----------



## Brigantia (26 Set 2009 às 12:10)

Mais um passo importante para a meteorologia amadora e ainda mais para o excelente projecto do meteoalerta.com´

O Artur  qualquer dia torna-se uma grande figura pública


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Set 2009 às 13:38)

Brigantia disse:


> Mais um passo importante para a meteorologia amadora e ainda mais para o excelente projecto do meteoalerta.com´
> 
> O Artur  qualquer dia torna-se uma grande figura pública



Para já diria que o potencial está lá, desde que seja estimulado...


----------



## ct5iul (29 Set 2009 às 20:22)

Muito bem a entrevista esta muito boa Parabéns quanto a estação meteorológica que vocês queriam eu acho que se todos os membros aqui no fórum dessem 1 ou 2 € conseguia-se uma boa estação Meteorológica fica em aberto esta proposta


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Set 2009 às 23:04)

ct5iul disse:


> Muito bem a entrevista esta muito boa Parabéns quanto a estação meteorológica que vocês queriam eu acho que se todos os membros aqui no fórum dessem 1 ou 2 € conseguia-se uma boa estação Meteorológica fica em aberto esta proposta



Boas
 Agradeço a ideia, só posso concordar...

É complicado organizar uma coisa dessas, mas se alguém quiser ajudar, envie por favor uma Mensagem Privada.

Abraços


----------



## Henrique (2 Out 2009 às 01:46)

Com a notável evolução que o http://meteoalerta.com tem conseguido, vão sendo precisas novas apostas de marketing e apresentação deste recente projecto. Eis um video de promoção ao chasestorm editado à pouco tempo:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GSg-s-LM40"]YouTube - Promo MeteoAlerta[/ame]

Abraços.


----------



## psm (2 Out 2009 às 06:10)

Exelente sem duvida!


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Out 2009 às 01:16)

Boas

*METEOALERTA FAZ 1 ANO*

O Meteoalerta comemora o seu primeiro ano de existência, este foi um ano em que tudo aconteceu, desde entrevistas na Sic, a grandes caçadas documentadas pelo nosso Instituto de Meteorologia, a entrevistas na rádio, mais de 50 mil visitas, mais de 15 filmes feitos e as parcerias conseguidas, em resumo, foi um ano em cheio, não só para nós mas também para toda a comunidade meteorológica amadora.

O projecto nasce da loucura de 2 amigos e hoje é passagem obrigatória para todos aqueles que gostam de meteorologia e não só, por isso, e querendo estar sempre alerta, informo a entrada de dois novos elementos para esta equipa o Miguel Pereira e o Henrique Santos, para ajudar a desenvolver este projecto.

Foi feita hoje também uma nova parceria com a página www.meteomoita.com dando assim mais um passo, para a interligação de toda a comunidade meteorológica em Portugal.

Por tudo isto nós não poderíamos estar mais felizes esperando um segundo ano ao mesmo nível do que o primeiro.

Abraços


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Out 2009 às 01:41)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> *METEOALERTA FAZ 1 ANO*
> 
> ...



PARABENS METEOALERTA


Muito sucesso e muitos eventos... nunca desistam!!


----------



## Henrique (5 Out 2009 às 11:34)

Parabéns Meteoalerta! 
Um aninho, de grandes avanços e bastante sucesso!
Esperemos que continue sempre assim, a todo o vapor!

Abraços com muito Cape!


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2009 às 12:42)

Muitos Parabéns ao Meteoalerta e a quem teve a brilhante ideia de construir este grande site de meteorologia amadora que não para de crescer e apenas passou um aninho  desejo muitos anos de vida a este projecto e que cresça muito mais!!


----------



## HotSpot (5 Out 2009 às 13:11)

Parabéns MeteoAlerta 

Como o Rebelo referiu, esperamos que esta parceria entre os 2 sites dê os seus frutos. São 2 sites de referência na meteorologia amadora, principalmente na Margem Sul, e só temos todos a ganhar com isso.

Mais uma vez parabéns e que seja o primeiro ano de muitos.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 13:35)

Parabéns ao Meteoalerta!


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2009 às 17:43)

Os meus sinceros parabéns por este ano de sucesso do MeteoAlerta!


----------



## Teles (5 Out 2009 às 23:07)

Ora então muitos parabéns para está maravilhosa equipa que é o Meteoalerta .Um ano parece que não é nada mas já é muito ; São muitos dias perdidos de dedicação e trabalho , paixão pelo que realmente se gosta de fazer , por vezes na meteorologia não basta ver a TV ou o jornal , aí raramente se vê uma beleza como se vê neste site , imagens e vídeos tão espectaculares,como  reportagens em primeira mão e em dircto e isso dá muito mas muito trabalho e empenho por isso mais uma vez parabéns e que se expanda o Meteolaerta


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 00:33)

Foi um ano de crescimento.
A força de se levantar e dar os primeiros passos, as primeiras palavras...
Daqui para a frente, há que começar a construir frases e a fazer dos passos uma corrida. 

É um projecto que tem potencial para isso, e muito mais! 

Parabéns MeteoAlerta!


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Out 2009 às 01:10)

Um ano de vida, um ano de crescimento e um desafio de levar para a frente um projecto que tem tudo para dar certo!

A inovação e a criatividade já tem um passado, um presente e um futuro por definir, que em tudo irá depender do empenho e determinação já demonstrados pelos seus construtores; parabéns a estes bem como à dupla de reforço mais recente.


----------



## psm (6 Out 2009 às 07:19)

Parabens por um projecto inovador em Portugal!


----------



## Brunomc (6 Out 2009 às 13:25)

Parabéns MeteoAlerta 

boa sorte para os futuros projectos


----------



## ACalado (6 Out 2009 às 13:45)

É com muito agrado que dou os parabéns ao parceiro meteoalerta, só uma grande paixão pela meteorologia justifica o imenso trabalho que tiveram na criação do espaço meteoalerta.

Parabéns


----------



## vitamos (6 Out 2009 às 14:00)

Muitos parabéns MeteoAlerta! Sem dúvida que este projecto tem dado cartas e continuará a triunfar!


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Out 2009 às 14:05)

Parabéns MeteoAlerta.

E força para continuar este projecto, que já é e continue a ser um sucesso.


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2009 às 18:56)

Quero deixar aqui os meus Parabens a equipa do MeteoAlerta, e desejar que continuem o vosso projecto e realizem os vossos objectivos


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2009 às 23:47)

Muitos parabéns pessoal


----------



## bisnaga33 (15 Ago 2011 às 12:55)

boas ao forum gostava de saber para quando abertura do site meteoalerta,obrigado


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Ago 2011 às 00:06)

Boas

Final do verão esperamos reabrir o site, estamos a organizar algumas coisas mas, o tempo também não é muito,  temos estado ultimamente a trabalhar para que fique disponível o mais breve possível.  

Um forte abraço e brevemente daremos noticias.


----------



## supercell (22 Jul 2012 às 22:26)

O site diz que está em manutenção, quando reabre?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jul 2012 às 22:51)

supercell disse:


> O site diz que está em manutenção, quando reabre?



Não se sabe, problemas pessoais com o pessoal do meteoalerta têm impossibilitado a reabertura do site. Também estou ansioso pela reabertura, embora saiba, ou pelo menos pense, que não é para breve. Melhor será uma resposta de um dos administradores/criadores do meteoalerta.


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2012 às 16:27)

O nosso colega *Artur Rebelo* e o *MeteoAlerta* em evidência. 



> *O português Artur Rebelo já perdeu a conta aos quilómetros que percorreu para fotografar tempestades, um hobby que o faz largar tudo e agarrar no volante para ir atrás de raios e coriscos.*
> 
> Há sete anos que Artur Rebelo se tornou um caçador de tempestades, mas a paixão pela meteorologia já vem desde a infância, quando se punha à janela com a mãe a ver trovoadas.
> “Depois comecei a fazer bodyboard, o que me obrigava a acompanhar as previsões meteorológicas. Tudo junto e com o evoluir dos tempos trouxe-me até este hobby”, disse à Lusa.
> ...



http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=607004


----------

